# Tips for a beginner?



## Ernesto (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ve googled as much as I could about procedures and methods, but is there any advice you would give to someone just starting out breeding that isn’t written down?


----------



## CarlG (Apr 23, 2020)

One: Find some hybrids you like, and look up the ancestry of it. It may give you some idea of what comes from what.

Two: Be prepared to discard many plants - ones that don't grow well, and ones that don't flower well.


----------



## Phred (May 1, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> I’ve googled as much as I could about procedures and methods, but is there any advice you would give to someone just starting out breeding that isn’t written down?


What type of orchids are you looking to breed?


----------



## Ray (May 1, 2020)

Before applying the pollinia to the viscidium, “mash” them with a toothpick on a piece of waxed paper to expose more of the encased pollen.


----------



## Ernesto (May 1, 2020)

Phred said:


> What type of orchids are you looking to breed?



I really like the multifloral hybrids with the white, striped dorsal sepals, especially those with long, twirling petals. Some of my favorites have been Lady Isabel x Booth’s Stone Lady, Krull’s Magic Touch, and Mt. Toro.

Im also interested in the multifloral x brachy hybrids, which also have the white striped dorsal sepals I enjoy from the multifloral hybrids mentioned above, with that pattern extending into their petals, albeit without the long twirls. Some of my favorites (with longer petals) are Tristar Peacock, God’s Lady, and Vipanii.


----------



## Ernesto (May 1, 2020)

Ray said:


> Before applying the pollinia to the viscidium, “mash” them with a toothpick on a piece of waxed paper to expose more of the encased pollen.



That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Phred (May 1, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> I’ve googled as much as I could about procedures and methods, but is there any advice you would give to someone just starting out breeding that isn’t written down?


Not sure if this is the information you’re looking for but I’m happy to share it.
First picture shows the pollinia... one on each side above the staminode.


Cut the pouch off of the pod plant by clipping it on both sides at the top.



From the pollen plant pick the pollen off with the tip of a toothpick. 


Place the pollen on the cent portion of the stigma (female part of flower)


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2020)

Invest in the highest quality species plants that fit your budget. Complex multifloral hybrids tend to get very homogenous, the real magic is in primary and near primary hybrids.


----------



## Ernesto (May 3, 2020)

Phred said:


> Not sure if this is the information you’re looking for but I’m happy to share it.
> First picture shows the pollinia... one on each side above the staminode.
> View attachment 19799
> 
> ...


 I appreciate it! Any tips on making breeding/production more efficient is helpful.


----------



## Ernesto (May 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> Invest in the highest quality species plants that fit your budget. Complex multifloral hybrids tend to get very homogenous, the real magic is in primary and near primary hybrids.


I’ve started collecting plants that I think can contribute to the imagined flower in my head. I started with a handful of BS plants from Sam Tsui. I’m really excited to see these bloom for the first time.

When selecting which plant will be which parent, how do you decide?


----------



## Phred (May 3, 2020)

At one time or another I e asked most breeders I know... as a general rule their answers have been somewhat mixed with “It doesn’t really matter. Some say the size is passed on by the pod parent but that’s not necessarily true... look at some of the helenae cross offspring. Like with other things besides plants one parent may be better at passing a particular trait onto its offspring than another. Som carry pods and produce more seed. The only way to tell for sure is to try it and see. Personally I prefer to use a plant with as many growths as possible for the pod parent. Producing seed can take a lot out of a plant.


----------



## Phred (May 3, 2020)

Additional tip:
Read what you write before you push send. You’ll avoid typos like I made on the last post... lol


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2020)

Phred said:


> Personally I prefer to use a plant with as many growths as possible for the pod parent. Producing seed can take a lot out of a plant.



This is my primary consideration as well.


----------



## richgarrison (May 4, 2020)

Phred said:


> Additional tip:
> Read what you write before you push send. You’ll avoid typos like I made on the last post... lol



Funny you said that i always read AFTER i hit post... then take advantage of the 'edit' option to fix all the stuff i should have caught in the first place


----------



## BrucherT (May 5, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> I’ve started collecting plants that I think can contribute to the imagined flower in my head. I started with a handful of BS plants from Sam Tsui. I’m really excited to see these bloom for the first time.
> Sam Tsui breeds and raises great plants.
> When selecting which plant will be which parent, how do you decide?


----------

